# graSS in my tank



## mrstreetz (Jul 31, 2007)

what is this green grass i see in peoples tanks growing like a lawn across the subtrate? what is it called where can i get it and is this a low light or high light thing.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

which picture?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sounds like hairgrass and i think it is high light. Dippy how much wpg for hairgrass. I am running 3 wpg with my hairgrass. good or bad


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sounds like hair grass to me as well and i also think it is high light (and usually with co2 injection)

check some lfs cuz they sould usually have it of could get it


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

check it....this is where i ot mine from. http://aquadise.com/home/index.php?main_pa...products_id=134


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> sounds like hairgrass and i think it is high light. Dippy how much wpg for hairgrass. I am running 3 wpg with my hairgrass. good or bad


bro...

You can grow any plant in 3wpg!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> sounds like hairgrass and i think it is high light. Dippy how much wpg for hairgrass. I am running 3 wpg with my hairgrass. good or bad


bro...

You can grow any plant in 3wpg!
[/quote]
sweet, with how much co2 per min. i am at 120 per min as of now and my drop checker still thinks im low. One day i turned it up alittle and left. when I got back my fish were at the top of the tank looking for some air. I nursed them back to health and no problems but i am back to 120 bpm and the drop check still says I need more. I am alittle worried to try again.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Use THIS CHART. You need a pH, and KH test kit to check total CO2 ppm. This should give you a great idea where you need to be


----------

